# [SOLVED] COLD TURKEY application IMPOSSIBLE to get rid of...



## emilyclaire

Ok, I've done something REALLY STUPID - installed "Cold Turkey" application on my laptop (windows 7) to block distracting websites while I'm studying. For some unknown reason it permanently (for about 3 months now) blocked the websites as opposed to for 1 week which is what I asked it to. Anyway, getting a little tiresome now so I've been trying to delete it...

SECOND stupid mistake: tried to remove it manually by looking through the program files and just deleting every trace I could see to do with it. I think that's what REALLY ****** everything up...

THEN I tried going to my hosts files and deleting the blocked websites, but it wouldn't let me save these changes, just said access denied.

SO I tried RE-INSTALLING it and then uninstalling it by getting access to the hosts files and then trying to delete the stuff... but still won't let me save it. access denied.

Pretty sure each time I tamper with anything the whole thing gets soo much harder to fix...

so, am I TRULY ******? :ermm:

Would reeeeeaaally appreciate some help :flowers: :flowers: :flowers: :flowers:

xxx

ps. yes, I'm in idiot. yes, I know you're probably lolling at me right now. I know very little about computers. :banghead:


----------



## joeten

*Re: COLD TURKEY application IMPOSSIBLE to get rid of...*

Hi did you try system restore to a point prior to the install of the program just ensure you redo any updates and save anything you need to a external hdd usb, flash drive,or disc


----------



## emilyclaire

*Re: COLD TURKEY application IMPOSSIBLE to get rid of...*

oooh no i didnt. i've backed up all my files and stuff. should i try system restore now?


----------



## joeten

*Re: COLD TURKEY application IMPOSSIBLE to get rid of...*

Can't hurt go to all programs > accessories > system tools > system restore
System Restore - Windows 7 features - Microsoft Windows more info here on it


----------



## koala

*Re: COLD TURKEY application IMPOSSIBLE to get rid of...*

Removal instructions from the official site: http://getcoldturkey.com/removal.html


> For version 0.6 (downloads after 2 Jan, 2012):
> 
> Follow each step one by one and read carefully (especially step 3)
> 
> 1. Open the task manager (Ctrl + Alt + Del)
> 2. Go under the processes tab
> 3. Click "View processes from all users" near the bottom of the window
> 4. End a process called "kctrp_srv.exe" and exit the task manager
> 4. b) IF YOU CAN'T FIND kctrp_srv.exe, CONTINUE ANYWAY
> 5. Close the task manager
> 6. Go to the install location of Cold Turkey (default is: C:\Program Files\ColdTurkey)
> 7. Open ct_settings.ini with Notepad (you may need to right click on it and go "Open with...")
> 8. Find the line: "done=no" and replace it with "done=yes". Then save.
> 9. Wait for Cold Turkey to tell you your time is up, then click "Leave me alone"
> 10. Close notepad if you haven't already
> 11. Go to this location on your hard drive: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc
> 12. Delete the file named "hosts" (with no file extension)
> 13. Uninstall Cold Turkey by going Start > All Programs > ColdTurkey > Uninstall ColdTurkey
> 14. Close and re-open your browsers and re-try the blocked sites.


----------



## tetonbob

*Re: COLD TURKEY application IMPOSSIBLE to get rid of...*



> THEN I tried going to my hosts files and deleting the blocked websites, but it wouldn't let me save these changes, just said access denied.


Go to Start button, > Search, type *notepad* and when it appears at top of Start Menu, right click and run as Administrator.

Go to File > Open and navigate to your hosts file. As long as you have already checked that it is not read only, you should be be able to edit it now.


----------



## emilyclaire

*Re: COLD TURKEY application IMPOSSIBLE to get rid of...*

Thank you - I tried system restore and it all worked!  thank you everyone else for your help! Much appreciated


----------



## joeten

Glad to hear it and your most welcome


----------



## wendy1

i'm currently experiencing similar issues, when you refer to system restore, is that like reformatting?

thank you to anyone who replies!


----------



## joeten

Hi no this should help explain How To Use System Restore in Windows 7


----------



## wendy1

Oh ok thanks I get it now !!


----------



## joeten

Your welcome


----------

